

A Tale of Two Keyboards - amondal13
http://amondal.wordpress.com/2012/04/03/a-tale-of-two-keyboards/

======
cky
This is totally my experience with learning Dvorak, too. (I started back in
2003, also due to boredom with qwerty.) Very nice to know someone who had a
similar experience!

My Dvorak experience is described here: <http://www.blurty.com/users/cky>
(start from the 2003-07-09 entry).

